# Ran across this one yesterday



## Ed K (Jun 6, 2013)

Ran across this yesterday too good not to take a picture of, and he was was so proud of the job he had done.


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks!....And welcome! Pictures are always appreciated here....At least they used H clips...


----------



## pwood (Jun 6, 2013)

welcome! Sooo were you able to keep a straight face while talking to the butcherer?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2013)

Ed, Welcome to the forum.  I had that with rafters last month; "pullem out and replace them".  but, but, but, that's the way weve done it for over 20 years,   .


----------



## Ed K (Jun 6, 2013)

I was barely able to keep a straight face on that one. They wanted to see if they could get an engineer, I told them sure knock yourself out but I doubt you will find one that will sign off on it but maybe he will design you a fix.


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2013)

Make sure they extend that vent too....


----------



## ICE (Jun 6, 2013)

That wasn't easy to accomplish and if you didn't know any better you would think that it looks pretty good.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 10, 2013)

Assuming that the joists are deep enough I believe a fix can be designed.  The problem with such fixes is that the details would be fussy and it would have been cheaper to have done it right the first time.

In many cases the inability to do it right the first time raises the question of whether they will able to follow the new details.


----------



## tmurray (Jun 10, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> it would have been cheaper to have done it right the first time.


Education is expensive.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2013)

Before these genius' developed "approved" crap like finger joint lumber; I received engineered specs for splices on hips where it was not possible to buy lumber long enough.  It consisted of a butted angle splice and osb sandwich.  Even then they would try to butt square cut boards and hide the splice.


----------



## peach (Jun 10, 2013)

That's what engineers are for..


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jun 11, 2013)

I know a few "engineers" that will fix that for them no problem.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh! And welcome to ya Ed K. Glad to have new people anytime.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 12, 2013)

"That's what engineers are for"

Dion Warwick song?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, fix to the prescriptive code, or give me engineering.

Welcome Ed K!

daddy-o, great to see some posts from you!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jun 12, 2013)

Fatboy.

Feeling pretty good at this point. I am 1/3 through with every day radiation and chemo treatments. Tolerating so far. The open skull brain surgery was not much fun but healing well from that. I will continue to post at a reduced rate as long as I feel up to it. All the prayers must be working at least so far! They are being extremely aggressive with my treatment because the tumor was not operable when they cut me open.

BTW. Ed K is a good friend. Glad he is here.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 12, 2013)

You don't need an engineer just install the correct length between each one and it should be fine if it meets the spans.


----------



## peach (Jun 13, 2013)

There is always a fix.. depends how much they want to pay.. (for the engineer AND the fix).. I'm thinking no engineer is going to sign off on THAT.


----------

